# Snow Plow - Equipment Operators



## lreitman (Sep 13, 2016)

Case Snow Management is the leading snow and ice management company in North America based out of North Attleboro, MA. Visit www.CaseSnow.com for more in depth details.

We are looking for experienced equipment operators for the upcoming snow season (October 2016 - April 2017) throughout the New England area.

Equipment Operators will operate loaders, skidsteers and/or sidewalk equipment for small and large properties.

General Requirements:

- Must be willing to work every time it snows and able to work on-call 24/7 hours.
- 2+ years of operating and snow plow experience
- Must have reliable transportation to and from the site
- Ability to operate and inspect equipment.

Please send resumes to [email protected] or apply online at www.casesnow.com.


----------

